# Chief's Poached Eggs



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2022)

I have read many different ways to make supposedly perfect poachedeggs, from simply dropping raw eggs directly into boiling water, adding vinegar to the water, making a whirlpool in the boiling water, and dropping the eggs into the whirlpool, etc.  My way is easy, and just makes sense.  I spray the bottom of the sauce pan with cooking spray to keep the eggs from sticking.  I the add enough cold water to cover the eggs.  I gently crack the eggs into the cold water, and turn the heat to medium high.  As the water warms, it starts setting the egg whites long before the water starts to simmer, then boil.  This results in an egg that keeps its shape, with the yolk in the middle, and all of the egg white intact.  When the whites are completely set, with soft yolk, place on buttered English muffins and enjoy.  Here's proof.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2022)

That sounds logical. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## summer57 (Aug 18, 2022)

I make perfect poached eggs, if I do say so myself.
I break the egg into a teacup.

I use a small, heavy pot; get the water to almost a simmer, just those little bubbles.
I swirl the water with a spoon, then very gently, slide in the egg.  The swirling water shapes the egg white.
I put the lid on, turn down the heat, and set the timer.
3 minutes for runny, 9 minutes for hard, and adjust the timing according to how set you want the yolk. 

Perfect and consistent every time, because the temperature of the almost-simmering water is always the same, and the heavy pot holds the heat for the few minutes it's poaching. Never boil if you're poaching.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 18, 2022)

Funny thing is, I can make a lot of complicated dishes. But I cannot, for a life of me, make a poached egg.


----------



## urbnsr (Oct 21, 2022)

Looks good. Interesting method!

I'm new here. I do it similar to @summer57 -  I fill a sauce pan half way with water and heat on high for 5 minutes (just starts to boil), swirl water while sliding eggs in, turn heat down to low and time for 4 minutes to get runny, warm yolks. A minute or two longer for more solid yolk.

  Place piece of un-toasted bread on plate, a piece of cold cut meat and piece of cheese. Warm this in microwave for 15 seconds just before eggs are done. Place eggs on top, salt/pepper to taste, break yolk  and eat. Un-toasted bread absorbs yolk.


----------

